# The Cuckoo's Calling



## observor 69 (10 Oct 2013)

"The Cuckoo's Calling is a 2013 crime fiction novel by J. K. Rowling, published under the pseudonym Robert Galbraith.
A brilliant mystery in a classic vein: Detective Cormoran Strike investigates a supermodel's suicide.

After losing his leg to a land mine in Afghanistan, Cormoran Strike is barely scraping by as a private investigator. Strike is down to one client, and creditors are calling. He has also just broken up with his longtime girlfriend and is living in his office."
http://www.amazon.com/The-Cuckoos-Calling-Robert-Galbraith/dp/0316206849

Cormoran Strike was a member of the British Army SIB (Special Investigations Branch) and after months of treatment for his injury followed by therapy he takes his release from the Army. He is attempting to start a new career as a private detective using the skills learned as a highly regarded member of the SIB when the story begins.
This is JK Rowling's first effort at a detective novel and is on par with some on the better American detective fiction writers.


----------

